# Castration from a bad acid trip



## anna (Jun 21, 2010)

one word. "pliers." 

http://www.arcataeye.com/2010/05/ls...s-monster-containing-testicles-–-may-12-2010/

that was a fun one.


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 21, 2010)

possibly the best anti-drug ad i have read in a long time, DEA and LEOs should frame this and spread the word.


----------



## anna (Jun 21, 2010)

Heh my area (northern ca) issued a psychedelic drug warning all over the place in response to a string of horrible incidents like this, but this one topped it off... naturally. It's a start, I guess!

But notice the comments to the article... people thinking that he was on some other drug or there was another explanation... Sad. Who would know that this couldn't convince people?


----------



## EMTRabbit (Jun 21, 2010)

anna said:


> one word. "pliers."
> 
> http://www.arcataeye.com/2010/05/ls...s-monster-containing-testicles-–-may-12-2010/
> 
> that was a fun one.



People still do LSD and Shrooms. so 70's 

and i agree with the doc this would make the perfect anti drug ad
Do LSD and lose your balls, its fact.

I'm fairly young(still in high school) and at this one party there was this huge fight to stop this one kid from doing LSD. Paid Off i guess


----------



## medic417 (Jun 21, 2010)

Well might help the gene pool if we allow it to continue.


----------



## 1badassEMT-I (Jun 21, 2010)

medic417 said:


> well might help the gene pool if we allow it to continue.



good answer!


----------



## anna (Jun 21, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Well might help the gene pool if we allow it to continue.



Oh, so true.


----------



## Johnny_B_Good (Jun 21, 2010)

anna said:


> one word. "pliers."
> 
> http://www.arcataeye.com/2010/05/ls...s-monster-containing-testicles-–-may-12-2010/
> 
> that was a fun one.



Just reading this article makes me hurt, ugh! I'm such a noob. :blush:


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 21, 2010)

*Reminds me of the Sixties*

One story just circulated for a decade about some guy named Charlie who tore out his eyes while on acid, morphing a little with each telling. 

Sure this wasn't College of the Redwoods?


----------



## anna (Jun 21, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> Sure this wasn't College of the Redwoods?



Oh my! it was around Arcata, CA. Which is about 15 miles away from CR. I hope it wasn't the same guy!  I guess I live near a bunch of drug-tripping idiots. :glare:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 22, 2010)

anna said:


> Oh my! it was around Arcata, CA. Which is about 15 miles away from CR. I hope it wasn't the same guy!  I guess I live near a bunch of drug-tripping idiots. :glare:


True it or not, it really took some balls.


----------



## medic417 (Jun 22, 2010)

usafmedic45 said:


> True it or not, it really took some balls.



But I bet he ain't got the balls to try it again.


----------



## ihalterman (Jun 24, 2010)

medic417 said:


> But I bet he ain't got the balls to try it again.



For the Win!!!


----------



## emdub (Jun 25, 2010)

My buddies ran this call. Crazy story right? Try hearing it from the lead medic on the call. So gnarly! Poor guy though, seriously.  He went totally nuts (couldn't help myself).


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 26, 2010)

seriously, flushed his own testicles.  oh well, at least he can tell the ladies he's sterile, right?!


I saw the photo of a guy's actual globe, who was on PCP... and ripped it out.  The crew who brought him in said you could see 30 little bloody eyeball prints on the mirror where he had bounced it over and over like one of those rubber paddle balls.


----------



## Nelg (Jun 26, 2010)

Well... That's an effective way to save time on shaving down there... I guess... <_<


----------

